# carping thru the ice..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm going to give it a try this winter..anyone else nuts enough to join me??


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

nope.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Double NOPE............. ~**~


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

what are you gonna use? cornsicles?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

First of all I am not volunteering for Crappielooker mission impossible either. 

I am just setting here trying to figure out how he expects to chum the area? You better getter a power auger because I can see a lot of holes being made.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I think TNT would be helpful  for carp ice fishing!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

NO WAY DOOD!..You can find open water in winter below spillways like paint creek..No need to go cRaZy


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

can you imagine the size of the hole???? picture CL sitting in his bivy (sp?) with 12ft rods going into 6in holes!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

at least you know where he was fishing just look for all the corn scatered all over the ice


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i plan on using fairly heavy action walleye ice rod..long enough for me to clear the ice if i dunk the rod tip into the hole to play the fish..thinking 6-8lbs test lines max..
so far no takers nuts enough?? just wait til i hook one..


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

You know I will be game, wonder if there will be any carp in the East Harbor area ? By the way the pods work great on the ice, I know Richie up in Akron will set his up with a rod going in opposite driections and then drill the holes. Then he waits for the bite alarms, he has caught a lot of decent channel cats this way.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

heyyyy..don't say that dreaded "C" word


----------



## catslayer (Apr 5, 2004)

haha it would be hard for me because i would have to sit on the bank and cast out to that little hole  because im scared to death of the ice breaking


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

You know I"m in. Perfect place for it too


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I beleive that you are allowed to have a larger diameter hole at lake erie....maybe 10 in or 12in


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Ice fishing....?
AK are you crazy(dont answer that, i already know..lol)
Glad the rivers dont freeze unless it gets VERY cold, if that happens i wont be out.

HAHA..want to go ice fishing but scared of ice...isnt that like wanting to swim but scared of the water? or want to catch fish, but scared of the fish......lol

Count me out...open water or nothing for me man.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm in, but only because I want to see if you can pull this off.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well, at least there are 4 of us so far.. if we start catching some fish, i'm sure there will be more followers.. i know iceman (brian) did it before.. i'm sure he's in if i can get a hold of him..  
any other nuts out there wanting to join??


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

count me as a maybe


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Ak,get 6 Frabill 1660 thermal tip ups,they are the round ones. I can't praise this product enough for carpin through the ice. Let's you use the same rigs you use in summer, the same way, only verticle. Oh crap too much info to type,if you have any specific questions let me know and I will help any way I can.

"The Iceman Fisheth"

"I'm not really a carp fisherman,I just play one on the water."


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Brian !!!!! Long time............... DA KING !!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

could this be a begining for a feb. cag outing?


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

The ICEMAN Returneth!


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Yep,still here,just fishing the pond and catching dinks


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

When you coming north and visiting,maybe January


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

As in the cold month Brian  .You know better than that  ...DA KING !!!


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys are crazy...everybody knows carp don't bite in water below 50 degrees  . Or maybe i just don't fish when the air temp is below 50 degrees??


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Always wanted to try it. Shouldnt really have to chum because in the winter fish are normally schooled up in on place and they dont move very far. But i have no idea how to catch carp through the ice.


----------

